# Kindle will not wake



## firerescue1965 (Jan 6, 2011)

My Kindle is only a month old and all of sudden it will not wake up!  I am now having to hold the slide switch for 15 seconds to get it to wake it everytime.  The battery is showing fully charged and I still have to do the 15 second thing everytime I want to read.  It has rebooted itself even after its been on for awhile while I am reading.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be great.  I love this thing, I just hope it is a simple fix.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Do you have the Amazon UNlighted cover?  It has been implicated in problems with rebooting and lockups.

Might it be associated with some new book you are reading?  I gather sometimes books can be badly created and cause problems.

You could backup your files if you have some non-amazon items on the kindle and then try resetting it entirely.  Home, Menu, Settings, Menu, Factory Initialize (or whatever it is called).

You can also call KINDLE Customer Service (not generic Amazon service).

Good luck.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't do a factory reset till after you have contacted Kindle customer support! It should only be a last resort.
www.amazon.com/kindlesupport


----------



## firerescue1965 (Jan 6, 2011)

I do have a cover that is not lit, so I am assuming that is the UNlighted cover.  I will remove it and see if that helps.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

There are the two official Amazon covers that use the retaining hooks at the inside "spine" that fit into the slots on the left edge of the k3.  One has a light.  The other has NO light.  

Amazon is offering a full refund on the NO light cover and actually providing an additional "refund" to allow folks to upgrade to the LIGHTED cover.

But, yes, try it without the case for a day or so and see what happens.  If it appears fixed, call Amazon for the refund.


----------



## Karll (Feb 7, 2011)

Can you please post a link to this refund item?

I bought a kindle recently, and a no-light case.  Just now I was unable to wake the kindle, and I have and it reboot itself another time.  Perhaps I might be having this issue with the case you mention, but I looked on amazon and didn't see anything about refund.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Karll said:


> Can you please post a link to this refund item?
> 
> I bought a kindle recently, and a no-light case. Just now I was unable to wake the kindle, and I have and it reboot itself another time. Perhaps I might be having this issue with the case you mention, but I looked on amazon and didn't see anything about refund.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I don't believe there is a a link, per se.....

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Call Kindle CS . . . I had the an issue where it would not wake up. Worked with Kindle CS, got $60 credit, was told to not use the amazon non-lighted cover.  Did not have to send it back either. Got the M-Edge cover and light to replace the amaszon cover.


----------

